# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [AVAILABLE] FDM Large scale 3D printer 1200x1000x1000m and 15 printers 300x300x300mm

## 3d-workshop

Hey!We are company from Poland with possibility to print parts up to 1200x1000x1000mm, thanks to replaceable nozzles to up to 2.5mm printing big parts, become really cheap! Our FDM machines list:15x 300x300x300mm, 5x 600x500x500mm, 1x 1200x1000x1000mm. Feel free to send quotation! email: drukarnia@3d-warsztat.pl

----------

